# oft repeated noob question... brand



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey all, I am looking to purchase a router. This is largely a splurge for me, as I dont have a need (that I know of) for one. I would like to have one to slap in a table, and buy jigs, and cut dovetails and box joints for decorative boxes.... as well as whatever else comes down the line. I think I have whittled the list down to the Bosch 1617EVSPK... I wont have a router table for a bit (probably until I build one) and I figured the plunge base would be nice to have. It seems that this model of Bosch gets really good reviews, and about the only thing my novice eye sees that it DOESNT have is a light. Also looks like I would need to buy an aftermarket base to make it fit assorted PC jigs which from (what little I have seen) seem to be the norm. 

This kit is pretty much at the top of my price range, and it seems to be universally favored in the ratings. The PC I looked at had middling reviews, which was a disappointment, since I thought it was the "standard" for routers.... maybe I am just too cheap to find the really good ones. 

The only woodworking I have done is utilitarian (ugly shelves, etc) and nothing that needed to be pretty... I dont think that buying a jig and a decent router is going to make me create works of art, but I think a good tool provides a good foundation. I appreciate any advice you all can provide!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OK. Go for it. I have two of them (1617).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Bosch is a good choice Travis. There are those who say that PC quality has dropped since they were bought out a few years ago.

There is a ton of information in the forum database about building your own table which you can search. A router is useful even if you only use it to put decorative edging on boards. Square edged boards look exactly like what they are, namely lumber. A decorative edge will turn them into woodworking.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Many jigs and such are drilled for the PC 690 mounting pattern. One of the nice things about the Bosch 1617 is that its native mounting pattern is 4 hole rectangular, but when the sub base plate is removed there are 3 holes tapped in a triangular pattern that matches the 690. So anything listing the Bosch 1617 or PC 690 will be fine for the 1617. See pictures below.

Earl


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. travis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No light on a 1617 is easy to fix.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Trav; welcome!
Your profile doesn't mention whether you have a table saw or not, so assuming not(?) the router will give you the capability of doing simple, accurate, and extremely useful mortises and dadoes etc. for building cabinets and furniture. 
Good luck!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Travis.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone... and thanks for the answers. Looks like I had no no-sayers for the Bosch, so I figure that will be my xmas present (woot!). Then will be finding a cheap router table, and some jigs. 

Dan, I added my few tools to my profile... I (just over the weekend) bought a contractor table saw, but DeWalt says no dados with it... I have read that some people have done it, but I have no desire to tempt fate. I would have loved to have a big ole table saw.. but my space is very limited, and I dont want to have to trot even a hybrid saw down my basement steps!!!


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a pretty good starting table if you plan on buying. Grizzly.com


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No dados, huh? No problem.
Make one of these and use your router.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Weird Chuck, that was the table I was lookin at... looked solid and very affordable, and I thought it would give me something to play with until I got my feet wet and decided if I needed to (or could) build something more substantial. 

Stringer, that is a pretty cool jig.. and one that I can udnerstand how it operates. I am fairly certain that some of the jigs I have seen are straight out of MIT.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...bought a contractor table saw, but DeWalt says no dados with it."
What model is it, Trav?
That's the second time in the last few days that the subject has come up.
ANY power tool is potentially hazardous to your health if used incorrectly, but this anti-dado movement is really annoying. The dado-mortice-channel-grove-rebate (did I miss anything?) is fundamental to woodworking. Not being able to dado is like hunting without ammo. Sheesh!


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...bought a contractor table saw, but DeWalt says no dados with it."
> What model is it, Trav?
> That's the second time in the last few days that the subject has come up.
> ANY power tool is potentially hazardous to your health if used incorrectly, but this anti-dado movement is really annoying. The dado-mortice-channel-grove-rebate (did I miss anything?) is fundamental to woodworking. Not being able to dado is like hunting without ammo. Sheesh!



It is the DW745. I took it out of the box last night, and ran a board through it to see how it cut (like buttah!!!) and flipped through the manual. I found where it stated no dados, and stressed to use nothing less than the 10" blades. I dont know jack about table saws.. I assumed that 8" dados were the norm... I am not sure what the science behind not using an 8" blade would be. I figured the logic behind no dado was that it would fit, but not allow the nut to tighten enough for safety purposes???


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...bought a contractor table saw, but DeWalt says no dados with it."
> What model is it, Trav?
> That's the second time in the last few days that the subject has come up.
> ANY power tool is potentially hazardous to your health if used incorrectly, but this anti-dado movement is really annoying. The dado-mortice-channel-grove-rebate (did I miss anything?) is fundamental to woodworking. Not being able to dado is like hunting without ammo. Sheesh!


Dangit, I thought I had responded to this already!!!!

Its a DW745. It is a 10" saw, and it states in the manual nothing less than a 10" blade, and no dados. I am uncertain of why. I dont know much about table saws, but I thought I had read elsewhere that 8" was a standard size, and it was ok to use in a 10" saw. Maybe the arbor isnt long enough for the nut to secure a wide blade like that. I dunno... I am not smart, just good lookin.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I am not smart, just good lookin. "

That's always worked for me! lol

On the DeWalt saw thing; I was talking to another contractor this morning, and without knowing the specifics about which saw, he thought it might be due to the stresses generated by taking really aggressive cuts with a dado set? I guess only DeWalt could answer that. Worth knowing the reasoning though, for future reference.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Members from EU countries have said on the forum that their saws will not hold a dado set and that they cannot buy dado sets. Something to do with safety. Maybe someone from there can give specifics.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "I am not smart, just good lookin. "
> 
> That's always worked for me! lol
> 
> On the DeWalt saw thing; I was talking to another contractor this morning, and without knowing the specifics about which saw, he thought it might be due to the stresses generated by taking really aggressive cuts with a dado set? I guess only DeWalt could answer that. Worth knowing the reasoning though, for future reference.


I doubt one could get a good answer from DW... who knows though. My initial assumption is the arbor is too short, and probably made that way to force sales of higher dollar models.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Travis, if you're really interested in that Grizz table it's on sale for $10 cheaper. Just got their Xmas flyer in the mail today. 

If you know someone that has a dado set borrow it and see if it fits. You'll probably still have to use the inside blade washer if there is one. If it does work you'll have to make a throat plate for for it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and probably made that way to force sales of higher dollar models."
Certainly a possibility, but the likely result of a buyer discovering, after buying, that the m/c _won't do dados_ is that they'd go upscale with a _different_ brand.
I know that's always been _my _reaction to those kinds of surprises.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I read the specifications on my new saw, before I bought it, to make sure it would take a dado set.

Some 10" table saws for sale in Sydney take a dado set and some don't.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I read the specifications on my new saw, before I bought it, to make sure it would take a dado set.
> 
> Some 10" table saws for sale in Sydney take a dado set and some don't.


Oh, I knew that the saw wouldn't take a dado before I bought it. But I couldnt find a portable saw, in my price rangem that was as highly recommended as the DW745. It isn't a huge deal for me, since I knew the router was on my radar.


----------

